# 2010 Mercury Pro Kicker 9.9 w/controls



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

This kicker is electric and pull start.This is the xl shaft 25in.The controls are from a 16ft.tracker boat.Power tilt/trim Asking $2000 obo located in Lordstown Ohio please pm with any questions.
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk
TTT $1900


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

meatwagon said:


> This kicker is electric and pull start.This is the xl shaft 25in.The controls are from a 16ft.tracker boat.Power tilt/trim Asking $2000 obo located in Lordstown Ohio please pm with any questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT $1900

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Bogan (Apr 18, 2017)

Interested


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

Sean Bogan said:


> Interested


PM sent

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

TTT

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

TTT

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

